# Windows 7 von externen Laufwerk installieren



## MrBacon (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi, 
ich soll auf dem neuen Notebook (Acer V5) eines Bekannten Windows 7 installieren. Das Notebook ist ohne Betriebssytem ausgeliefert und hat kein DVD- Laufwerk. Also wie kann ich Windows 7 mit Hilfe eines externen DVD- Laufwerks installieren?? Kann mir jemand helfen??

MfG MrBacon


----------



## beren2707 (29. Dezember 2013)

Habe ich letztens auch gemacht. Vorgehensweise wie folgt:

Du benötigst Windows 7 als ISO sowie einen USB-Stick mit mindestens 4GB Speicherplatz. Anschließend lädst du dir diese Datei herunter und entpackst sie, in dieser ist eigentlich alles selbsterklärend (Auswahl USB Stick, Formatierung desselben, Auswahl der Windows ISO, Erstellung des bootfähigen Mediums).

Damit geht die Windows-Installation sehr schnell.


----------



## MrBacon (29. Dezember 2013)

Gibts da ine Anleitung im Internet?? Ich hab noch nie nn USB- Stick formatiert oder sonst was...


----------



## keinnick (29. Dezember 2013)

MrBacon schrieb:


> Gibts da ine Anleitung im Internet?? Ich hab noch nie nn USB- Stick formatiert oder sonst was...



Das Programm macht das für Dich. Lad es Dir einfach mal und klick Dich durch. Kaputtmachen kannst Du ja nichts.


----------



## beren2707 (29. Dezember 2013)

Jop, ist wie gesagt selbsterklärend und alles direkt im Programm verfügbar. Musst dich nur durchklicken, das schaffst du.


----------



## Telmur (29. Dezember 2013)

Alternativ : Windows 7 USB Tool
Eigentlich selbsterklärend


----------



## MrBacon (29. Dezember 2013)

Wo find ich die ISO- Datei??


----------



## beren2707 (29. Dezember 2013)

Die ISO Datei von Win7 gibts direkt bei MS zum Herunterladen.


----------



## MrBacon (29. Dezember 2013)

Achso ok...die ist ja 3GB groß... :o na ich lad mal 

Ok, ich hab mir denn Spaß runtergeladen und jetzt nn Stick erstellt. Wie bekomm ichs dann aufs Laptop??


----------



## beren2707 (29. Dezember 2013)

In einen USB-Port des Laptops stecken (sollte ein USB 2.0 sein, denn die USB 3.0 funktionieren i.d.R. mangels Treiber nicht), im BIOS/UEFI in der Bootreihenfolge den Stick/USB als 1. einstellen (respektive in evtl. vorhandenem eigenem Bootmenü den Stick auswählen), vom Stick booten, bei Aufforderung die Taste zum Start der Installation drücken. Den Rest solltest du ja kennen.


----------



## MrBacon (29. Dezember 2013)

Mein Problem ist das ich den Stick nicht im Bios finde...
Wenn ich auf Bios gehe erscheinen da mehrere Geräte aber ich kann keins mit Enter auswählen...


----------



## beren2707 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ist das unter "Boot" nicht eher eine Auflistung, in der du die einzelnen Einträge rauf- und runterschieben kannst? Sollte mit F5/F6 gehen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Da sollte irgendwas mit USB Device bzw. die Bezeichnung deines Sticks aufgelistet sein.


----------



## MrBacon (29. Dezember 2013)

Wo muss ich F5/F6 drücken??


----------



## beren2707 (29. Dezember 2013)

Sollte dranstehen. 
Wenn du im BIOS/UEFI bist, dann sollte dort doch ein Abschnitt sein, in welchem die Bootreihenfolge verändert werden kann. Wenn man diese nicht direkt auswählen kann, muss man die gewünschten Laufwerke mit zugewiesener Taste in der Reihenfolge nach oben bzw. nach unten bewegen. Das dürfte bei deinem Laptop mit der F5 und F6 Taste gehen, kann aber auch anders belegt sein, was i.d.R. auf dem Boot-Reiter im BIOS/UEFI unten angegeben ist.


----------



## MrBacon (29. Dezember 2013)

Ok...wenn ich rausfinde wie der Stick heißt sollte das gehen 
wie starte ich vom Stick??


----------



## beren2707 (29. Dezember 2013)

Der ist bootfähig, d.h. er verhält sich so, wie sich die Windows 7 DVD verhalten würde. Er lädt vom Stick, die Installation startet (evtl. Tastendruck zum Start nötig). Ansonsten musst du nichts beachten, dann läuft die Sache wie von selbst.


----------



## MrBacon (29. Dezember 2013)

Vllt hilft das ja beim Verständnis: (Anhang) 
Diese kann ich mit F5/F6 nach oben Und unten schieben...
Was davon muss nach oben oder bin ich da falsch??


----------



## beren2707 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hmm, bei mir hats den Stick anders angezeigt. Steckt der auch in einem der USB 2.0 Ports drin?
Könnte in dem Fall natürlich bereits der oberste Eintrag sein, dann könnte es (sofern der Stick richtig erkannt und auch korrekt erstellt wurde) bereits klappen.


----------



## MrBacon (29. Dezember 2013)

Jaa, ich habs gerade auch noch mal im anderen Port probiert aber da ist das selbe...


----------



## beren2707 (29. Dezember 2013)

Hmm...sofern der Stick korrekt erstellt wurde und im richtigen Port steckt, sollte es eigtl. gehen (habe es erst letzte Woche bei einem E1-572 auf die exakt gleiche Weise gemacht). Geht der Stick denn an einem anderen PC/Laptop, um diesen als Fehlerquelle ausschließen zu können?


----------



## MrBacon (29. Dezember 2013)

Was heißt gehen?? Wenn ich ihn einstecke wird er erkannt und ich kann Ordner öffnen und sehe alle Dateien darin...


----------



## beren2707 (30. Dezember 2013)

Ob man von ihm an anderen PCs booten kann bzw. ob er dort im BIOS/UEFI erkannt wird...


----------



## MrBacon (9. März 2014)

OK: Verzeihe mir bitte das ich nicht mehr geantwortet habe. Ich habe mich dann mit meinem Cousin der Fachinformatiker ist rangesetzt. Im BIOS war etwas falsch eingestellt, was allerdings so versteckt war das es kaum auffindbar ist. 

Trotzdem Vielen Dank


----------



## beren2707 (9. März 2014)

Besser spät als nie; schön, dass es doch noch geklappt hat.


----------

